# Why do I fall so easily?



## Blue Lilac (Sep 11, 2017)

I feel so frustrated and hate myself. I always fall for the people who are nice to me, why can't I just be normal? It makes me feel so awkward when I am in front of them. I don't know what to do? Am I the only one who are so weird? How do I stop and control myself? I really hope someone can help me in this weird problem...


----------



## onemoreday (Nov 7, 2014)

I think it means you're human


----------

